# Brook Trout



## Lake Erie Angler

Went to visit a small, unnamed stream to see some of our beautiful native brookies. Can anyone give some sort of report of one being caught in ohio (not targeted brook trout, obviously) but natives that have been caught accidentally?


----------



## Flathead76

I have caught a few but it has been years. Yes there are a few pockets that still have them.


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest

I've never caught or witnessed any, but I have heard of some living in a small stream as well.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

have caught a fair amount of brook trout. all but 1 came from cold creek in sandusky/bayview. the other was caught in a small unstocked creek in Lorain County. have also caught a fresh silver lake run brown trout from the small unstocked creek.


----------



## Hookjaw

The Silver Creek in the West Woods Park and the Chagrin River starting at Bass Lake in Chardon both hold native Brookies. I have a pond that I have stocked with trout; it is illegal to transport Brook Trout into north east Ohio because the ODNR wants to keep the native strain pure, rightfully so. If you go the Geauga Park Districts’ West Woods Park main building they have an aquarium with the local strain (stunningly colorful) in it and a display with a lot of info.
The ODNR is captivity breeding and reintroducing the native strain into streams in NE Ohio in an attempt to re-establish the population but they are not letting on to which streams are being stocked. Allegedly, Geauga County is the only county left in Ohio with native fish.
I would start at west Woods if I were you; it’s worthwhile. 
FYI, it’s a very large park (900+ acres) and there is a lot to do and see. Check it out on the web. You can spend the better part of a day… Have fun!


----------



## Hookjaw

Check out this link. Geauga Brook Trout survey.


----------



## Flathead76

The creek right next to the bass lake clubhouse has them.


----------



## KTkiff

Are you actually allowed to fish for them in these creeks? C&R of course.


----------



## Snakecharmer

KTkiff said:


> Are you actually allowed to fish for them in these creeks? C&R of course.


No to the Bass Lake Stream and West Woods Park.


----------



## Lake Erie Angler

The video was what gave me inspiration to go out to bass lake! It was a quite interesting experience. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Lake Erie Angler

To add on, i have dug up odnr surveys from years past of other streams where the brook trout have flourished (amazing what you can find by asking around odnr) and i hadn't seen silver creek. Thanks for the info


----------



## bdawg

Pretty amazing how small the stream is that holds these trout. I'm going to have to visit there next summer just to see if I can see them in their native habitat!


----------

